# Clarification on Housing, License etc.



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

Hello,
I am moving to Dubai in July with my family joining me later this year. Company is sponsoring the visa for Family. I have heard following things and would appreciate if someone could clarify the questions below.

1. Have heard that in order to rent a 3 BR apartment, one needs to have the whole family present there. If my family cannot join me right away, is it true that I will be stuck with a 1 BR for one year. I know this cannot be true but just want to confirm.

2. I would need a car but first things first. I would need a driving license to begin with and have heard that getting a Driving License is a function of time, money and luck. I have 8 years of US driving history (I currently reside in US) but do not possess US passport. Is there any easy way to get the DL before venturing out to get a car.

3. How expensive is it to furnish a 3 BR apartment with furniture, beds, LCD TV etc. (excluding Kitchen but all the basic amenities, nothing fancy)

Thanks and your response would be appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1. Not true

2. I don't understand what you have written. Do you have US driving licence?? You have to have a Dubai licence in order to buy a car. You may however, rent one with a full licence and an International Driving Permit.

3. The cost will vary hugely depening on what you buy & from where, but I doubt prices are much different to what you would pay in the US. There is a big market in quality second hand goods. Note that most rentals do not include white goods in kitchens.


-


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

What I mean by # 2 above is that I have a US driving license but am not a US citizen. Can I still get the Dubai Driving License the easy way without having to take the classes etc. I have heard that if you possess US Driving License, you skip through some steps to get the DL? Clarification or insights would be helpful.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

You can't get a UAE driver's license until you have your visa, which can take anywhere between 2 weeks and 4 months.

There is a Ministry of Interior driving office in the Jumeirah Plaza. If you have a UK, US or Australian license you can definitely just swap it over.

You have to get an eye test at the optometrist next door (Dhs 25.00), then take your visa, passport and a no objection letter from your employer to the driving office. Fill in a form, get a photo, hand over Dhs 100.00 and you're done. 

In the meantime, you need an international driver's license to rent a car. I got mine from RAC but you HAVE to do it in your own country!!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you can also get a temporary UAE license whilst your visa is being processed, but do get an International Licence it will make things easier in the beginning.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> 1. Have heard that in order to rent a 3 BR apartment, one needs to have the whole family present there. If my family cannot join me right away, is it true that I will be stuck with a 1 BR for one year. I know this cannot be true but just want to confirm.


I believe that this would depend on your employer. It's pretty cheap if they refused to give you the accommodation simply because your family wasn't there yet. That said, I wouldn't put it past some companies in the Gulf to try this. My new employer has already told me it would be easier if my spouse comes after me by a few months as it will take a couple months to sort out my sponsorship. Once that's done, I sponsor my spouse. I still receive the allowance given to married candidates which is marginally higher than the one given to single candidates.


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

cairogal said:


> I believe that this would depend on your employer. It's pretty cheap if they refused to give you the accommodation simply because your family wasn't there yet. That said, I wouldn't put it past some companies in the Gulf to try this. My new employer has already told me it would be easier if my spouse comes after me by a few months as it will take a couple months to sort out my sponsorship. Once that's done, I sponsor my spouse. I still receive the allowance given to married candidates which is marginally higher than the one given to single candidates.


This really helps. Thanks.. 

I am clear on the international driving license but any insights on the ease of getting Dubai driving license when a person holds a US driving license but is not a US citizen?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, it does not matter that you're not an American. It's simply about the license. At least that's the impression I'm under.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

See my note above about exchanging your drivers license!!!


----------

